# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Φίλτρο για σκούπα Morphy Richards

## photo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω μια σκούπα Morphy Richards χωρίς σακούλα και έχει χαλάσει το φίλτρο της. Το ανταλακτικό δεν υπάρχει γιατί είναι παλιό μοντέλο και η εταιρία (αλλά και άλλοι) δεν το παράγει πλέον, το έχω ψάξει αρκετά. Γνωρίζει κανείς μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση? Για παράδειγμα κάποιος μου είπε ότι είναι τα φίλτρα είναι ταίδια με των αυτοκινήτων??

DSC_6360.jpgDSC_6363.jpg

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------

angel_grig (21-10-17)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι έχει το φίλτρο μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Δεν είναι καν φίλτρο αλλά απλή "μπομπονιέρα" ή σίτα , το γεγονός ότι περιέχει βουρτσάκι δίπλα τα λέει όλα και είναι εφ όρου ζωής. Αν βάλεις οποιοδήποτε άλλο πυκνότερο δεν θα έχει την ίδια ροή και μπορεί να το ζορίσει.

----------


## photo

Παράλειψη δική μου, το φίλτρο δεν υπάρχει στην φωτογραφία γιατί λείπει, έχει καταστραφεί. Η εικόνα που ανεβάζω απεικονίζει το φίλτρο με την μόνη διαφορά ότι στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που έχω εγώ το φίλτρο είναι κωνικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ίδια με του αυτοκινήτου είναι , σε παίρνει να βρεις μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο πάχος και να το κόψεις τοποθετήσεις κωνικά στα αυλάκια της πλαστικής βάσης με σιλικόνη?

----------


## photo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα το προσπαθήσω.

----------

